# Solar refrigerator on a 70 watt solar panel?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Check this out a refrigerator so efficient that it only takes a 70 watt solar panel and one 100AH battery? 
I would think all refrigerators would be made this way since the technology exist. They also make a 120 volt
version that runs on next to nothing. Sort of pricey but when your getting ready for TSHTF whats price going to 
matter after it happens. I been reading reviews on this and it looks like they work very well.

This could be my answer to off grid refrigeration. I'm still having trouble believing the specifications on this. 
Amazon.com: Sundanzer Solar-Powered Refrigerator - 5.8 Cubic Ft., 30in.L x 40in.W x 37in.H: Operated Freezer: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

You may want to do somemore reading on it. Especially the reviews about the freon line failures.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I've a 5cuft chest freezer that I operate off 520watts of solar, 30amp controller, three 125AH batteries, & 2000watt inverter. I beieve 300watts & two batteries would be enough to run it.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> I've a 5cuft chest freezer that I operate off 520watts of solar, 30amp controller, three 125AH batteries, & 2000watt inverter. I beieve 300watts & two batteries would be enough to run it.


yea, I read that they had some problems in the past with the lines leaking. I also read that has been taken care of.

Is you chest converted to a fridge or still a freezer?

have you seen any reviews made in the last 2 years or so about the lines leaking?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My concern is the claim that it only needs a 70w solar panel and a 100AH battery.
Can a 70w panel top off a 100AH battery that runs a refrigerator daily?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> My concern is the claim that it only needs a 70w solar panel and a 100AH battery.
> Can a 70w panel top off a 100AH battery that runs a refrigerator daily?


I know that sounds crazy. But I have seen some reviews and that seems to be true.
Bit until I see it ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I don't know

I have a friend that just got back from 2 years in china and he says they have a lot of stuff that's not for
export that runs on next to nothing for power. I think the problem with the exporting of the stuff is us not them.
Lord forbid if we can save a little power. Exxon would hate us


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If the refrigerator is set at the highest level & you never open the door a 70watt solar panel might work.

As per my setup, I prefer a freezer to a frig. I can keep refrigerator stuff in a cooler & make ice in the chest freezer. 2L jugs & just keep refreezing them & a few ice cube trays for drinks. Its what works for me.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> If the refrigerator is set at the highest level & you never open the door a 70watt solar panel might work.
> 
> As per my setup, I prefer a freezer to a frig. I can keep refrigerator stuff in a cooler & make ice in the chest freezer. 2L jugs & just keep refreezing them & a few ice cube trays for drinks. Its what works for me.


 And you are on solar? how may watts?


----------

